# Best IR Repeater



## BrennanU (Dec 31, 2006)

I recently purchased a Jensen IR Repeater for my TiVo and DVD Player which are housed in the basement. The Jensen repeater worked horribly due to its limited IR Distance and the angle from which the remote can be pointed from. I returned that model and went to RadioShack. I got their IR Repeater and it works better but it still has the limited range and limited angle. In addition, when I turn on the TV the LCD bulb interferes for the first five minutes. I would love to go with a Logitech 890 but that isnt in the budget right now (and I like the TiVo remote anyway). Does anyone know of any good IR Repeaters that are preferrably found in a retail store or if necessary in a reputable online store?

Edit: It also needs to be wireless

Thanks,
Brennan


----------



## BBab (Feb 20, 2003)

I've bin using the "Wireless RF Remote Control Extender" for about 5 or six months now in my TIVO remote. Only down side I've seen is I have to change the batteries about once a month.

I've even bought a second one. I rebroadcast my TIVOs on channels 76 & 78 and can control them from any tv in the house using these remotes.

Bruce


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

http://www.weaknees.com/rf-remote-details.php

Never tried it myself.


----------



## chewy2314 (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm using this: http://www.amazon.com/Next-Generation-Remote-Control-Extender/dp/B000C1Z0HA/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1202343721&sr=8-1

Works great in my peanut remote. I'm also using the dual head IR blasters from my S2DT to control it (located in a cabinet) and the TV.


----------



## Greg_R (Jan 30, 2008)

There are a couple of things to consider when looking at IR repeaters:

1) The sensor. Does the sensor filter sunlight and light from plasma screens (which can interfere with cheap IR sensors)? Is this necessary in your setup?
2) Wiring. IR-to-RF repeaters and other non-wired methods have not been fool-proof for me. I prefer a sensor connected via a wired connection (Cat5, etc.) to a distribution box.
3) Flashers. These attach to the distribution box and send IR light to your devices. I prefer the small stick-on ones that illuminate each time the box senses a button press.

Niles and Xantech make the best products (IMO). I am using a Xantech 'Dinky Link' sensor with a connecting block and flasher set and it has been very solid. The Dinky Link sensor has a faint red light that flashes more brightly when it senses your remote command (so you can see that your button press has been received from your seating area).


----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

+1 for Xantech. 

I've got a CFL-friendly receiving unit, a 10 port connecting block, and 3-4 sets of dual-blinkers running all of my gear in a closet. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I never could get my Xantech system to work reliably here. I finally dumped the whole idea and went to an MX-600 RF Remote. No more little emitters to try and place in just the right position. No more IR interference worries. All you do is put their emitter anywhere in your rack and it works every piece of equipment in there. It does come with emitters too, but it works perfectly in my rack without them. The range is ridiculous. It even works from the farthest corner of my back yard. So far it has been flawless. For just over a hundred bucks it's a nice deal and it comes with the same remote button layout as the venerable MX-500. Just a recommendation if you end up having a lot of IR problems. Some people have great luck with IR emitters and others are constantly messing with them. Depends on your house and your setup obviously.


----------



## mikey94025 (Oct 14, 2003)

I really like the Hot Link Pro units, like here: http://www.smarthome.com/8225p.html. (You can find it cheaper on Ebay)

I have two of these for two different AV systems. They work great and I like the confirmation light, too.


----------



## Binko (Jan 26, 2008)

The best most reliable way to IR repeat is with the system Greg_R mentioned. The type that receive an IR signal, convert it to a radio signal, send it to a receiving unit, and then reconvert back to IR and use IR blasters on your equipment - those have way too many interference issues and are almost impossible to get working right.

The solution is available through Magnolia stores inside Best Buy. www.abtelectronics.com sells them also.

They are incredibly simple devices. You buy a target that does blink Red when it receives the IR signal, that ties into a very small distribution box that is powered, and then you run wire to your equipment, an attach these clear IR blasters on your equipment. You can use Cat 5 cable to make long runs from the box to your equipment.

Since you have your video gear running wires up to your TV, just run the extension cable along those same wires.

These devices work incredibly well. I've had two sets of them running now solid for three years. They flat out never fail. They actually improve IR receiving on all your equipment.

Now here's the bad news. These kits are not cheap. You'll spend around $100 on a pretty simple set up. The pieces are not expensive, but you have to buy quite a few pieces. They do have a ton of room for expansion.


----------



## BrennanU (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. I may need to go with the wired setup. The problem is if you can see a picture of my attatched setup, I had to drill outside and take the siding off of the house and run under the siding back into the house and into the basement below the tv to get the HDMI cable/AC. Running a CAT 5 cable would require taking the house apart again which I would prefer to avoid. The only possible soulution I see at this point is to put an electrical box in where the arrow is in the picture and putting in that type of ir transmitter.









Brennan


----------



## dshinnick (Jun 6, 2003)

I've had very good luck with the Terk Leapfrog. I believe they're available at Best Buy. I won't buy any other type now.

dave


----------

